# The splashscreen stopped working again.

## dE_logics

I update to baselayout 2 (and the boot times are now faster than Arch and Ubuntu despite HAL) and splashscreen does not work anymore. Only the tty decorations work that too when fbcondecor service starts from my machine.

Any ideas? I did regenerate the initial ram image.

----------

## dE_logics

This appears to be a bug.

----------

